# 42 years old and worried about going overdue



## cissyhope

Hi I'm 42 and on my third baby and because of my age I think the hospital will want to start sweeps at 37 weeks... I'm not sure about this and really wanted to wait till this baby wants to come but am I just delusional?! I know by my due dates the pressure will be on to be induced Anyone know how high the stats are for stillbirth for older mums. Oh and do sweeps really work??! tIA


----------



## cissyhope

Anyone? &#128533;


----------



## Scout

I'm not sure of rates. I was delivering at age 46 (first baby) and the perinatologist didn't want me to go past 38 weeks. My OB, otoh, said baby will come when baby is ready and he wouldn't induce unless there was trouble. In the end, my water broke at 35w1d and she came the next day so it never became an issue. I have to be honest and say I was glad she came early bc I had been so worried about the increased stillbirth rate. Also, she was fine as a 35 weeker and didn't need any nicu time at all. At 42, I don't think the risk would be quite as high as it was for me at 46, but speak with your OB or midwife or whomever is in charge of your care and find out what they think. I was really surprised when I asked my OB and he completely disregarded what the perinatologist had said. Good luck and sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## cissyhope

Thank you scout! Really hope this baby will be on time or a bit earlier... My last baby ended in mc because she was so late (2weeks 2 days) and they just didn't want me to wait any longer!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
I'll be 41 when he's due and have been told they'll sweep every 2 days from 39w and induce on edd as they don't want me to go overdue. This is partly cos I'm over 40, partly cos it's a donor egg and partly cos I had s section last time. 
Consultant keeps saying I'll go into labour at 37w so it won't matter, hope he's right!! 
Good luck. 
Xx


----------



## Keebs

Have you read this?

There are a few tables of risk figures and it seems that earlier induction does decrease the incidence of stillbirth. For me though there is lack of research into the ongoing effects of early induction such as neonatal death and complicatons due to bringing baby into the world before it is ready.

As I see it there is no risk free option here, we have to weight the risks as they pertain to us and make the best decision we can :flower:


----------



## StaceyM

Maybe it's partly based on your history?? I will be 40 within a few days of my due date... My doctors said they would start to look at it around 39 weeks, but they didn't seem overly worried. They just said they would check me closely. I *think* stillbirth in older women has to do with the baby getting too big and not having room in some way, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Left wonderin

I was 41 delivering no 1 ... No talk of induction ... Left me to go 10 days over . Now 42 pregnant with no 2 . Ended up with c section last time so guessing this time ill be left with little choice .


----------



## cissyhope

This is my third.. First normal delivery, second was well over due 2weeks 2days and ended in CSection but all because she was so late! Thanks ladies, think I'll be ok if this bub shows an appearance a little earlier or on time


----------

